# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  New Reno

## Petercr

Hi everyone 
My second home Reno is under way 
First in this country just finding my feet and the time is not easy 
My place is blessed with beautiful brown windows that in absolutely hate as they look even worse that the gold doors 
Anyone had any success with stripping them down and painting?

----------

